# Norwich MP blames local inbreeding for diabetes



## soulman (Aug 10, 2006)

Nu Labour MP Dr. Ian Gibson reckons inbreeding in Norwich could be responsible for a rise in diabetes cases in his local constituency. Yer couldn't make it up  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/4781693.stm


----------



## chio (Aug 11, 2006)

What's this doing in the Midlands and Northern forum?


----------



## chainsaw cat (Aug 11, 2006)

Couldn't be the potato'n'stella diet instead, could it?


----------



## H.Dot (Aug 11, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> What's this doing in the Midlands and Northern forum?



belongs in the south east forum ------------>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 11, 2006)

norfolk isn't in the south east - it's east anglia

i heard those comments about inbreeding this morning -


----------



## trashpony (Aug 11, 2006)

My friend who used to work in Norwich General told me they had an abbreviation on patient charts - NFN - which stood for Normal for Norfolk to alert the doctors to the fact that the patient was from the fens. 

I don't know if that's true or not ...


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 11, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> My friend who used to work in Norwich General told me they had an abbreviation on patient charts - NFN - which stood for Normal for Norfolk to alert the doctors to the fact that the patient was from the fens.
> 
> I don't know if that's true or not ...



I've heard a lot of people use that - I think it might be true.

Why's this in the fucking Midlands forum - there should be an East Anglia forum.


----------



## xenon (Aug 11, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> My friend who used to work in Norwich General told me they had an abbreviation on patient charts - NFN - which stood for Normal for Norfolk to alert the doctors to the fact that the patient was from the fens.
> 
> I don't know if that's true or not ...



This must be pretty common around the country. Because down in Somerset the hospital staff apparently used NFB. normbal for Bridgwater.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 11, 2006)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> I've heard a lot of people use that - I think it might be true.
> 
> Why's this in the fucking Midlands forum - there should be an East Anglia forum.



It's not the midlands forum, It's the Northern forum


----------

